# The Vista Cavalier



## TexasDart

This is my other bike.   It's a Vista Cavalier made in Dallas.   Just looking for some other history on this one.  Pretty nice condition, rides good, when I air up the tires.


----------



## rhenning

Standard bike boom era 3 speed bike.  Cost for these was $35 to $50 when new.  Millions were sold in that era from 1966 to 1974.  They are nice riding neighbor hood bike and are not worth any more than when they were new.  Girls versions are worth less.  Roger


----------



## Andrew Gorman

I had one when I was in college- parents bought bikes ca. 1973 and they never left the garage.  The Vista Cavalier 3 speed in root beer brown broke in half after going over a pretty smooth railroad crossing.  Not a quality product- I had no idea they were made in Texas...


----------



## snirt54

The Vista bicycle was sold by the Hans Johnsen Company, 8901 Chancellor Row, Dallas, Texas. I had a late 1960's 3 speed model with a Sturmey Archer AW hub. My bicycle had a Vista badge on the front and the Hans Johnsen name on the seat post.


----------



## TexasDart

Thanks for the info...sounds like I'd better check the welds.


----------

